# القبض على عشرات المتهمين بارتكاب أعمال حرق كنائس ومنازل أقباط بقرية دلجا



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

القبض على عشرات المتهمين بارتكاب أعمال حرق كنائس ومنازل أقباط بقرية دلجا ​












أكد شهود عيان من أبناء قرية "دلجا" بالمنيا لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن قوات الجيش والشرطة التى اقتحمت القرية فجر اليوم الاثنين تمكنت من القبض على عشرات المتهمين بارتكاب أعمال حرق الكنائس ومنازل الأقباط بالقرية.

وقال صلاح عبد الغفار (محامي) أحد أبناء القرية أن قوات الجيش والشرطة وصلت إلى مداخل القرية فى الواحدة من صباح اليوم، وأن القوات تمكنت من القبض على عشرات المتهمين في أحداث العنف التي شهدتها القرية منذ يوم 3 يوليو الماضى وأن القرية تشهد حالياً حالة حظر تجوال حتى يتم القبض على جميع المطلوبين أمنياً.

وأشاد شهود العيان بحسن معاملة قوات الجيش والشرطة للمواطنين بالقرية حيث يتم التأكد من تحقيق الشخصية والقبض على المتهمين فقط.




​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اول تصريح من مدير أمن المنيا بعد السيطرة الكاملة على دلجا 





















مدير أمن المنيا: سيطرنا على "دلجا" بدون إراقة نقطة دماء واحدة
قال اللواء أسامة متولي، مدير أمن المنيا، إن قوات الأمن انتشرت بشكل مكثف داخل قرية دلجا بديرمواس، وتمكنت من السيطرة عليها بالكامل عليها بدون إراقة نقطة دماء واحدة، والسيطرة على نقطة الشرطة التي سبق واقتحمها أنصار المعزول، وأشعلوا فيها النيران، وقاموا بإقامة منصة داخلها. وأشار مدير الأمن إلى أن القوات تواصل انتشارها بالقرية لملاحقة المتورطين في أعمال العنف والشغب.

المصدر : الوطن



​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اخر اخبار دلجا الان 












الهدوء يعود لـ"دلجا" بعد سيطرة قوات الأمن عليها
عاد الهدوء والاستقرار إلى قرية دلجا التابعة لمركز ديرمواس، بجنوب محافظة المنيا، بعد أن نجحت أجهزة الأمن في اقتحام ودخول القرية والسيطرة عليها بشكل تام. كان اللواءان صلاح مزيد، مساعد وزير الداخلية لمنطقة شمال الصعيد، وأسامة متولي، مدير أمن المنيا، أشرفا على عملية الاقتحام التي استغرقت نصف ساعة تقريبًا، وانتشرت السيارات المصفحة وجنود الأمن المركزي والعام لمواجهة أي اعتداءات محتملة. وتمت السيطرة على نقطة الشرطي التي استولى عليها أنصار الرئيس المعزول، فيما ألقت قوات الأمن على 30 من مثيري الشغب وجاري الكشف عنهم جنائيًا وسياسيًا.

المصدر : الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*راعي كنيسة دلجا:القرية في حاجة ماسة إلى سيطرة وتواجد أمني بشكل أكبر




الإثنين, 16 سبتمبر 2013 11:12
*
*




كتبت : سلمى هشام
أكد القس سلوانس لطفي، راعي كنيسة دلجا بالمنيا، على سعادة المسيحيين عقب تدخل قوات الأمن جراء حادث دلجا، فجر يوم الاثنين.
وأضاف سلوانس لطفي خلال مداخلة هاتفية له ببرنامج صباح اون مع الإعلامية أماني الخياط، أنه في ذات الوقت هناك شعور بالقلق والخوف لديهم بعد ان قام انصار الاخوان المسلمين بتهديدهم إذا ما قتل أي فرد منهم في الاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن.
واشار، إلى أن دلجا في حاجة ماسة إلى سيطرة وتواجد أمني بشكل أكبر وليس نقطة شرطة فقط، مؤكدًا أن الانتماء الأول والأخير لأي مصري لبلاده, موضحًا أن الساعات القادمة هي التي ستحدد المسار الذي تسير إليه دلجا.


الدستور* 




​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عاجل استسلام 8 أشخاص من المطلوبين بقرية دلجا .. والبدء في مداهمة وتفتيش بعض المنازل

*



*
*أكد مصدر أمني، استسلام 8 أفراد من المطلوبين أمنيًا بقرية دلجا بمركز ديرمواس بمحافظة المنيا أمام الجيش والشرطة، بعدما اقتحمت القوات القرية فجر اليوم. وتقوم القوات بعملية مداهمة وتفتيش لبعض المنازل.*

*وأشار المصدر إلى إنه من بين أبرز المطلوبين الذين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم: خليفة أبوالسعود عبد الستار، محمد أبوالسعود عبد الستار، محمد قطب عبد الستار، حسن كحيل، أسامة كحيل.*

*ويذكر أن مدرعات الجيش والشرطة نجحت في إزالة المتاريس التي أقامها أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالقرية، فيما انتشرت المدرعات في الشوارع من أجل القبض على العناصر المطلوبة أمنيًا، التي تواجه تهم التحريض على القتل.*

*كما حلقت مروحيات الجيش على مداخل القرية، وقال شهود عيان إنه في الخامسة صباحاً، تحركت القوات مدعومة بمدرعات وآليات عسكرية تجاه قرية دلجا، لتحريرها من قبضة جماعة الإخوان وحلفائها من التيارات الاسلامية، وبدأت العمليات بحصار القرية بعدد من المدرعات من جميع مداخلها أمام مسجد عبادالرحمن.*

*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*راعي كنيسة "دلجا" يشكر الأمن على التدخل بالقرية

*

*



*​



*وجه القس سلوانس، راعي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بدلجا، الشكر للقوات المسلحة وقوات الشرطة المصرية، لموقفها الوطني والتدخل بقرية دلجا، فجر اليوم الاثنين، بعد أن عانت القرية كثيرًا المتاعب.*​




*وأضاف "سلوانس"، في تصريح خاص لـ"فيتو"، أن التيارات المتشددة تهدد الأقباط على خلفية تدخل القوات المسلحةوالشرطة المصرية بالقرية، وتحملهم سبب وجود الأمن، مطالبا قوات الأمن بالحيطة والحذر من تلك التيارات وإحكام القبضة عليها.*​




*وأشار إلى أن الأمر لم يكتمل بعد، وأن هناك بالفعل محاصرة للعناصر المتشددة، ولكن الأمر لم ينته بالشكل الكامل، لأن دخول القوات المسلحة والشرطة للقرية لم يمر عليه سوى ساعات، فرضت فيها حظر التجوال.*​




*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انتشار أمني مكثف بدلجا.. ومروحية تحلق على ارتفاع منخفض 

2013-09-16 10:18:53 










تحلق منذ الصباح الباكر على ارتفاع منخفض طائرة هليكوباتر في سماء قرية دلجا في محافظة المنيا، تابعة للقوات الجوية، وفرضت قوات الأمن سيطرتها الكاملة على مداخل ومخارج القرية والشوارع الداخلية بها. وقامت قوات الشرطة بإلقاء القبض على عدد كبير من المطلوبين أمنيا والمتورطين في أعمال عنف سابقة بالقرية.

المصدر : الوطن ​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عاجل شاهد كم شخص حتى الان تم القبض عليهم فى دلجا





الأمن يداهم قرية دلجابالمنيا ويضبط30متهم بحرق الكنيسة وبحوزتهم أسلحة

المصدر : التحرير 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مطلوب ( محاكمة عسكرية )
ويحرق أبو المدنية على أبو حقوق الإنسان 
هؤلاء لا يفهمون لغة القانون ولا يعترفون بها 
اللغة الوحيدة التى يفهمونها هى ( الأعتقااااااااال ) 
صدقونى لا يفهمون غيرها ....وأدينا شوفنا ألغاء قانون الطوارئ 
أطلق علينا كلااااااب السِكك 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مطلوب ( محاكمة عسكرية )
> ويحرق أبو المدنية على أبو حقوق الإنسان
> هؤلاء لا يفهمون لغة القانون ولا يعترفون بها
> اللغة الوحيدة التى يفهمونها هى ( الأعتقااااااااال )
> ...



مفيش حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان فى الامن القومى 
واللى بيتكلمو عن حقوق الانسان بالشكل اللى يجيب ورم فى المخ ده 
ناس بتهرج وبتستهبل , امثال حمزاوى وعشماوى ومعرفش مين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مفيش حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان فى الامن القومى
> واللى بيتكلمو عن حقوق الانسان بالشكل اللى يجيب ورم فى المخ ده
> ناس* بتهرج وبتستهبل* , امثال حمزاوى وعشماوى ومعرفش مين


*علامات الساعة قد أقتربت ....روز تتفق مع عبود فى الرأى
:999:
بالظبببط ....تهريج وأستهبال
شفتى فيديو عمليات الجيش فى سيناء ؟
حاجة تفرح القلب بجد ...ربنا يحميهم ...يسلم أياديهم 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *علامات الساعة قد أقتربت ....روز تتفق مع عبود فى الرأى
> :999:
> بالظبببط ....تهريج وأستهبال
> شفتى فيديو عمليات الجيش فى سيناء ؟
> ...



متفرحش اوى , شوية وهنتخانق تانى عادى :smile02:smile02
لا انا مش شوفت الفيديو , بس انا مع الجيش فى حربه ضد الارهاب طبعا 
وزى ماقولت معروفة فى كل العالم حتى فى بلاد الحريات مفيش حاجة اسمها حقوق انسان لما الموضوع يخص الامن القومى 
بس احنا عندنا شوية ناس كده متعرفش طلعوا منين حافظين كلمتين عن حقوق الانسان والمساواة والمصالحة والجن الازرق وهما اصلا مش فاهمين بيقولو ايه , حاجة تقرف 
لكل مقام مقاااااال مش اى كلام عن حقوق الانسان يتقال فى اى موقف وخلاص 
زفت


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعد مداهمة قوات الجيش لها صباح اليوم ..
مصادر:الدفع بـ 6 سيارات إسعاف بدلجا ولا إصابات حتى الآن








أكد مصدر بمرفق إسعاف مركز ديرمواس في المنيا، أنه تم الدفع بـ6 سيارات، توجهت لقرية دلجا منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، لنقل أي ضحايا سواء من أبناء القرية أو من الشرطة والجيش، خشية من وقوع مصابين أثناء تحرير دلجا من عناصر الارهاب عقب مداهمة قوات الجيش والشرطة لها صباح اليوم.
وقال: إنه تم تجهيز عدد آخر من السيارات للاستعانة به وقت الحاجة، وأضاف المصدر "لا يوجد أي مصابين حتى الآن، لأن قوات الشرطة والجيش دخلت القرية، واستقرت بها دون أدنى مقاومة".




الدستور* 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرااا مارى للمتابعه الممتازه دى
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الرائعة ماجدة نجيب تكشف تفاصيل خطة اقتحام دلجا وتذكر اسماء 160 من الارهابيين بالقرية 












كشف يحوي بعض المحرضون والناهبون لأحداث دلجا خلال الفترة من 1 يوليو حتى الآن ... 1- الشيخ منصور عبد السلام عبد الودود حسانين 2- الشيخ أحمد محمد عمر الغباشي 3- الشيخ حسن أحمد كحيل 4- الشيخ على ماهر فهمي الصياد 5- ماهر فهمي الصياد 6- الشيخ يوسف عيسى سيد الغباشي 7- أحمد كامل عبد المجيد حسين ( بلطجي ) 8- الشيخ محمد عبد الرحمن زيدان المنشاوي 9- عماد محمد علام القرشي ( بلطجي ) 10- محمد عبد الباقي عبد الستار الغباشي ( تحريض ) 11- صالح محمد علوان السيسي 12- الشيخ فتحي عبد الرحمن على مخلوف 13- الشيخ محمد فتحي عبد الرحمن على مخلوف ( هذا الإسم والإسم الذي يسبقه جيران المرحوم إسكندر طوس ) 14- محمود سعد عمر أحمد الغباشي 15- الشيخ زهجر الزغلول 16- حسني أحمد عبد الجوار جاد ( بلطجي ) 17- الشيخ سعد عبد الحميد الجعراني 18- الشيخ عبد العزيز عباس عبد السند معوض 19- الشيخ صلاح العقيصي 20- علي عبد المقصود ( الشيخ حسن ) 21- الدكتور محمد عبد المحسن العقيصي ( صاحب صيدلية الشعب وكان يقوم بتحريض المسلمين على قتل المسيحيين ونهب ممتلكاتهم ) 22- الشيخ منصور سيد عبد الحافظ أبو الخير ( كان معتقلاً ومن ضمن الذين هربوا من السجون يوم 28 يناير 20111م ). القائمة التالية تحتوي على 30 شخص ينتمون جميعًا للإخوان وهم من ضمن العدد الكبير الذي تعدى على الكنيسة القبطيّة وتدميرها بعد أن نهبوها وحرقوها ودمروا كنيستها الأثرية وكذلك أعتدوا المنازل المجاورة للكنيسة . 23- الشيخ محمد فتحي الزويني 24- أحمد محمد سيد 25- عصام جبرة إصنعي 26- محمد توفيق جبر 27- مصطفى عسقلاني الريس 28- عشري أنور عبد السلام 29- دكتور جمال محمد الفرا ( من المحرضين الأساسيين مع الدكتور محمد عبد المحسن العقيصي الذي ذكرناه سابقــًا ) 30- باشا فهمي عبد الستار ( من عائلة الطلايسة التي نهبت مبنى الخدمات التابع للكنيسة الكاثوليك وكذلك بيوت المسيحيين يوم 3 يوليو وهو شيخ الخفراء في نقطة شرطة دلجا ) . وكان معه محمد إبنه ولديه أشياء من مبنى الخدمات وبيوت المسيحيين في منزله . 31- طلعت محود محمد 32- أحمد حمزة 33- ربيع فتحي الزويني 34- ناصر محمد عبد الودود 35- زين محمد عبد الودود 36- أحمد محمد عبد الودود 37- مصطفى كرم عباس 38- محمد حسن الغراب 39- فاروق عزبان 40- إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم 41- يا سر فتحي عرفان 42- سيد عثمان الباطش 43- فرغلي عثمان الباطش 44- مصطفى علي مبارك 45- جمال ناجح داخلي 46- محمد سامي عبد النعيم 47- محمد عبد الحافظ 48- أحمد محمد عبد اللطيف 49- عامر فتحي 50- كامل محمد عرفان 51- حمادة جبرة إصنعي 52- محمد أنور الديب القائمة التالية هم مَنْ قاموا بالإعتداء على المرحوم إسكندر طوس وجيرانه 53- الشيخ فتحي عبد الرحمن مخلوف 54- الشيخ محمد فتحي عبد الرحمن مخلوف 55- الشيخ ماهر فهمي الصيّاد 56- الشيخ علي ماهر فهمي الصيّاد 57- الشيخ زكريا عبد الجواد إسماعيل ( صاحب مبادرة يوم الأربعاء 14 أغسطس لحض المسلمين على الخروج بالسلاح والإنتقام لمعتصمي رابعة من أبناء دلجا المسيحيين الغلابة ) 58- الشيخ يوسف عيسى السيد الغباشي 59- الشيخ عبد العزيز عباس عبد السند وإخوته 60- محمد عبد الباقي عبد الستار ( صاحب الجرار الزراعي الذي من خلاله تم سحل المرحوم إسكندر طوس في الشوارع لمسافة تزيد على 500 متر ) 61- عماد عبد الله سيد 62- حسني أحمد عبد الجوارد جاد ( بلطجي ) ( تم زكره سابقًا في حادثة أخرى ) 63- صالح محمد علوان السيسي ( تم زكره سابقــًا ) 64- صلاح زهجر موسى عبد الحافظ 65- على محمد علي زيدان 66- عبد النعيم عباس عبد النعيم الجزار 67- أحمد كامل رنة 68- سعد عبد الحميد الجعران 69- عصام كامل عبد المنعم الدردري 70- عمر محمد عمر الغباشي 71- عمر محمود عمر الغباشي 72- زهران كريم 73- سعد عبد الملاك عوض 74- محمد عبد الرحمن زيدان المنشاوي 75- عماد محمد علام القرشي 76- منصور سيد عبد الحافز عبد الخير محرضون على العنف وبنسبة كبيرة يقومون بإيواء " عاصم عبد الماجد " لديهم 77- أبو المكارم محمد جلال زقلف 78- خالد حمدي جلال زقلف 79- الشيخ الدكتور حسن كحيل ( رأس الأفعى ) 80- الشيخ محمد توفيق العوامي الأربعة السابقون لهم مجهود كبير في إرسال أشخاص بشكل مستمر طوال فترة الإعتصام في رابعة ) ------------------------ المجموعة التالية يتاجرون في السلاح ولديهم سلاح من مركز الشرطة ونقطة شرطة دلجا وبلطجيّة على مستوى عالٍ 81- محمد عطا الجزار 82- فتحي أحمد الحربي ( نسبة لعائلة الحرابوة ) 83- يسري فتحي أحمد الحربي 84- حسام فتحي أحمد الحربي 85- باشا فهمي عبد الستار ( شيخ الخفراء في نقطة شرطة دلجا تم زكره سابقــًا ويقوم بالتستر على كل ما يحدث في دلجا منذ زمن بعيد ولديه هو وإبنه في منزله أشياء من الأشياء المنهوبة من الكنائس والمنازل ومحال الأقباط ) 86- أحمد صلاح عجورة ( تاجر سلاح ) 87- طه قطب الفرا ( تاجر سلام ) ومع آخر أسمين يوجد شخص ثالث نحاول البحث عن أسمه كاملاً يدعى عبد الجواد ....... برجاء التركيز الشديد على المجموعة السابقة لأنها خطيرة جدًا جدًا جدًا ويقوم الأسماء الخمسة الأولى منها بفرض إتاوات على المسيحيين سابقــًا وحاليًا ... --------------------------------------- 88- د.جمال محمد الفرا 89- د.محمد عبد المحسن العقيصي 90- سرحان عبد الراضي مرسي 91- عادل فرج الزويني 92- محمود شعبان صابر 93- ياسر علي يونس 94- محمد عبد الراضي مرسي 95- سيد بكر عبد المقصود 96- مصطفى علي سيد 97- محمد طه الشريف 98- أبو عاشور عبد اللطيف عبد الحميد 99- عصام عبد اللطيف عبد الحميد 100- ممدوح أبو السعود عبد الستار 101- كرم أ بو السعود عبد الستار 102- خليفة أبو السعود عبد الستار ----------------------------------------------------- 103- رفعت شحاتة عبد الستار 104- علاء شحاتة عبد الستار 105- محمد شحاتة عبد الستار 106- وليد علي محمد الشيمي 107- شيمي علي محمد 108- سلامة عبد الحميد عبد المجيد 109- محمد أحمد عبد الباري 110- علاء رجب عرابي 111- طلعت عبد الحكم عبد الكريم 112- عبد الفتاح علي محمد 113- مصطفى سيد عبد الحافظ -------------------------------------------------------- 114- عاطف علي الجزار ( إرهابي ) 115- عبد الجواد عبد النعيم عبد الموجود 116- مصطفى صلاح عجورة 117- عادل طه قطب 118- سلامة عبد الحميد ( بلطجي – هارب من أحكام – مطلوب ) 119- محمد عبد الغني الحربي ( بلطجي ) 120- حسني محمد عبد المحسن ( المشهور بشيحا ) ( قام مع رقم 121 بخطف حنين عبد الله حنين وعليه سوابق ) 121- علاء منصور سحرب ( قام مع رقم 120 بخطف حنين عبد الله حنين وعليه سوابق ) 122- نايل منصور سحرب ( قتل المرحوم حنا آمين منذ عدة سنوات – قاطع طرق ) 123- طلعت كامل سحرب 124- مصطفى محمد مصطفى البنا ( إخوان ) 125- أحمد محمد مصطفى البنا ( إخوان ) 126- محمود محمد قطب ( تخريب كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا إبرام للأقباط الأرثوذكس وآخذ القمح الذي كان بالكنيسة ) 127- محمد ربيع عبد الستار ( لديه سلاح المركز ) 128- عاطف محمد عبد الكريم 129- زهري ربيع عبد الجواد ( مدير مدرسة مصطفى كامل ويدعو الطلاب لعمل عصيان مدني مع بداية العام الدراسيّ ) 130- عاطف على زكي ( يحرض على هدم مبنى الخدمات التابع لكنيسة مار جرجس للأقبط الكاثوليك وضم المبنى لجامع النصر ) 131- أحمد فرغلي سليم ( يحرض على هدم مبنى الخدمات التابع لكنيسة مار جرجس للأقبط الكاثوليك وضم المبنى لجامع النصر ) 132- أشرف ربيع عبد الستار 133- حمادة سلطان الجزار 134- مدين يوسف كامل 135- محمد فرج فهمي ( يدعي الجنون !!!!!! ) 136- محمد شحاتة عبد الستار ( آخذ سلاح مركز دير مواس ) 137- عصام محمد عياط 138- أحمد محمد عياط 139- عبد الله طه عبد الله 140- محمد أحمد رشوان 141- عصام محمد عيد 142- إبراهيم فهمي الزقيم 143- أحمد طه عبد الهادي 144- خالد عبد الهادي 145- زهجر كامل صبرة السجيع. 146- إبراهيم جبر عبد الستار الشافعي ( الشهير ب" كارتيه ") 147- عبد الجواد كمال ( هدد بقتل الأب أيوب يوسف أمام الناس عند الموقف يوم الأحد 15 سبتمبر 2013م ) 148- هاني سعد أحمد 149- محمد عطا عبد المحسن 150- أسامه ربيع 151- عمر محمود عبد التواب ( يقوم بالتمويل من خلال الأموال ) 152- كرم محمد محمود 153- محمد فرغلي 154- محمود فرغلي 155- أشرف إسماعيل محمود 156- سمير عبد العال عبد الكافي157_كرم ربيع158_أبوالمكارم ربيع

159_الشيخ مصطفى موشى
160_الشيخ فريد شوقى
​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الأمن يطالب مواطنى دلجا بالالتزام حتى يتمكن من القبض على الإرهابيين





طالبت قوات الأمن الموجودة بقرية دلجا التابعة لمركز ديرمواس المواطنين بالالتزام وعدم التجمهر حتى تتمكن الأجهزة المعنية من أداء عملها وتأمين القرية، وإلقاء القبض على العناصر الإرهابية المتهمين بحرق الكنائس ومركز الشرطة التى روعت المواطنين خلال الفترة الماضية، وكانت قوات الجيش والشرطة قد اقتحمت القرية فجر اليوم لفرض السيطرة الأمنية على جميع مداخلها من الطريق الزراعى أو الصحراوى.

وأكد الأب سلوانس كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المحترقة بالقرية أن قوات الجيش والشرطة أحكمت سيطرتها على القرية منذ الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم، كما قامت بتأمين جميع مداخل القرية واقتحمتها بعد تأمين سمائها بالطائرات، ثم دخول مدرعات الجيش والشرطة.

وأكد حسين عبد العزيز أحد أهالى القرية أن النساء استقبلن القوات الأمنية بالزغاريد والفرحة العارمة، مشيرا إلى أن المطلب الوحيد الذى كان يسعى له الأهالى هو بسط سيطرة الأمن.

وأضاف أننا ملتزمون بكل التعليمات من أجل القضاء على الإرهابيين الذين بسطوا سيطرتهم على القرية لفترة طويلة، مؤكدا أن الأمر لم يستغرق دقائق معدودة فى السيطرة على مداخل ومخارج القرية.





​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد اقتحامها فجر اليوم ..
بالصور.. الأمن يبحث عن عاصم عبد الماجد داخل قرية دلجا







المنيا: جمال عبد المجيد
ما زالت قوات الأمن، تواصل توغلها داخل شوارع وحواري قرية دلجا التابعة لمركز دير مواس بمحافظة المنيا، بحثًا عن العناصر الإجرامية والمسلحين الذين قاموا بأعمال عنف فى الآونة الأخيرة، وبحثًا عن القيادى بالجماعات الإسلامية عاصم عبد الماجد، بعد أن ترددت العديد من الأنباء عن تواجده بالقرية واختبائه بها لكونها قرية ضخمة تضم أنصار الرئيس المعزول وبحوزتهم العديد من الأسلحة.
يذكر، أن أجهزة أمن المنيا بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة قد اقتحمت فجر اليوم قرية دلجا وألقت القبض على العشرات من المتهمين بإثارة الشغب والتحريض على العنف والقتل ومقاومة السلطات.




*







*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ارتفاع حصيلة المقبوض عليهم بـ"دلجا" إلى 30 إخوانى ..والعثور على 5 بنادق
*


*



*​

*

أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن المنيا أن أجهزة الأمن تمكنت من إلقاء القبض على حوالى 30 شخص من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصارهم وكذلك بعض المسجلين الخطرين ممن قاموا بحرق الكنائس ومنازل الاقباط وفرضوا الإتاوات و حرضوا على العنف ضد أهالى قرية دلجا بمركز دير مواس بالمنيا منذ فض اعتصامى رابعة والنهضة ،وقد عثر حتى الان على حوالى 5 بنادق وكميات من الذخيرة.

جدير بالذكر أنه تم مداهمة القرية من الطريق الصحراوي الغربي والزراعي استجابة لنداءات الأهالي والأقباط بعد حالة الرعب التي سيطرة عليهم جراء الأحداث الأخيرة عقب فض اعتصامي رابعه والنهضه وقد حلق عدد من الطائرات الحربية فى سماء القرية.



بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​*


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الأمن يمشط شوارع "دلجا" لضبط عاصم عبد الماجد ومتهمين فى حرق الكنائس


*



 *​


​
*انتشرت قوات الأمن داخل شوارع قرية "دلجا" التابعة لمركز "ملوى" بمحافظة المنيا، وذلك لضبط عاصم عبد الماجد، القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية، وآخرين، بتهمة حرق كنائس القرية.*

*وقال شهود عيان بقرية دلجا بمحافظة المنيا، إن قوات الأمن تساندها قوات من الجيش، واصلت تقدمها فى شوارع القرية، حتى وصلت إلى منتصفها، وسط طلقات تحذيرية فى الهواء.*

*وكانت مدرعات من الجيش وقوات الأمن قامت باقتحام القرية التابعة لمركز ملوى بالمنيا، من أجل القبض على العناصر المطلوبة.*

*اليو السابع*​


----------



## geegoo (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تغطية متميزة ... ربنا يبارك تعبك يا ماري ..


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بالصور.. قوات الجيش والشرطة تقتحم "دلجا" بالمنيا.. وتفرض حظر التجوال


​
*







​















​





















اقتحمت قوات الجيش والشرطة قرية دلجا بالمنيا فجر اليوم، لفرض السيطرة الأمنية عليها، حيث قام عدد كبير من التشكيلات الأمنية باقتحام القرية من جميع مداخلها والبالغ 36 مدخلاً وفرضوا حظر التجوال داخل القرية لحين القبض على العناصر الإرهابية الخطرة.

وذلك بعد سيطرة أنصار الرئيس المعزول الدكتور محمد مرسي علي قرية دلجا التابعة لمركز ديرمواس، منذ أكثر من 31 يوماً حكموا فيها القرية، وقاموا بإحراق نقطة الشرطة والكنائس بها وأحكموا سيطرتهم عليها وقاموا بتنظيم عدة مسيرات للمطالبة بعودة المعزول وتهديد الأقباط وفرض إتاوات عليهم.

كما قامت قوات الأمن بالسيطرة على نقطة الشرطة المحترقة وسط ترحب شديد من الأهالي.

وأكد الأب سلوانس كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المحترقة بالقرية، أن قوات الجيش والشرطة أحكموا سيطرتهم علي قرية دلجا منذ الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم، وقاموا بإعلان حظر التجوال حتى يتم الانتهاء من القبض على جميع العناصر الإهاربية المتهمين بإحراق الكنائس ونقطة الشرطة وفرض البلطجة.

وقال إن قوات الجيش والشرطة أمنت جميع مداخل القرية واقتحمتها بعد تأمين سمائها بالطائرات الهليكوبتر ثم دخول مدرعات الجيش والشرطة، حتى تمت السيطرة على نقطة الشرطة المحترقة التي استولى عليها أنصار المعزول.

ويوجد الآن انتشار كبير ومكثف للقوات بجميع شوارع القرية.



صدى البلد 
​*


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأمن يبدأ المرحلة الثانية من خطة اقتحام "دلجا"

*

*



*​



*أكد اللواء أسامة متولي مدير أمن المنيا أن قوات الأمن بدأت تطبيق المرحلة الثانية من الخطة التي تم وضعها للسيطرة على قرية دلجا.*​





*وأضاف مدير أمن المنيا أن القوات تستعد لمطاردة العناصر الهاربة من القرية وسط الجبال والزراعات المحيطة بها.*​





*وأوضح أن المرحلة الثانية من الخطة تقضي بتشكيل مجموعات من الشرطة والجيش بعد السيطرة التامة على القرية تقوم بتعقب إرهابيي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في حالة لجوئهم للجبال والزراعات.*​




*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

المطلوبون هربوا قبل دخول القوات ..
*عاجل.. مجموعات إخوانية تحاول الاحتكاك بالأمن في "دلجا"*

*



*


*قامت منذ قليل القوات الأمنية المتواجدة بقرية دلجا، عقب اقتحامها بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على عدد من التجمعات البشرية من الأهالي.*
*وأكد أحد شهود العيان ـ والذى رفض الإفصاح عن اسمه ـ أن عددًا من أنصار المعزول حاولوا تجميع أنفسهم للاحتكاك برجال الأمن, إلا أن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل بعد أن أطلقت القوات الأمنية قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع عليهم بكثافة، وتم تفريقهم تمامًا.*
*وأضاف، أنه لم يتم إطلاق أي أعيرة نارية أو خرطوش من جانب قوات الجيش والشرطة، إلا عند وصول تعزيزات أمنية للمتواجدة بالقرية ـ وهذه تعتبر لغة تخاطب بين القوات وبعضها ـ وليست استهدافًا لأحد.*
*واستكمل الشاهد حديثة قائلاً: يوجد المئات من المتورطين في أعمال العنف والمطلوبين لدى الأجهزة الأمنية، قاموا بالهرب فجر اليوم عند سماع خبر قدوم الجيش والشرطة لإقتحام القرية، وكان من السهل عليهم الهرب لوقوع القرية على حدود الصحراء والمناطق الجبلية.*
*جدير بالذكر، أن قرية دلجا تبعد عن مدينة المنيا بنحو ساعتين ونصف الساعة وتضم أكثر من 120 ألف نسمة بمركز ديرمواس ويعد معظم أهلها من الإسلاميين المتشددين.*


*الدستور*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على شاب بدلجا بالمنيا بحوزته أوراق لتنظيمات جهادية وكتاب عن بن لادن 







 القت قوات أمن المنيا القبض ظهر الأثنين، على شاب يدعى '' شادي م أ'' - 29 عاما، بحوزته أوراق لتنظيمات ''جهادية'' وخطط لتفجيرات ورصد لمناطق حيوية بالمنيا، وكتاب عن قائد تنظيم القاعدة الراحل أسامة بن لادن، وذلك أثناء الحملة الامنية المشتركة بين قوات الجيش والشرطة التي قامت باقتحام القرية صباح اليوم. فرضت الجيش والشرطة حظر تجوال مؤقت بقرية دلجا صباح الأثنين بعد أن تمكنت أجهزة الأمن المدعومة بالطيران من دخول القرية الأخطر بالصعيد، وألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض على العشرات من المطلوبين أمنيًا والصادر بشأنهم أوامر ضبط وإحضار من النيابة العامة. وصرح مصدر أمني أن الصادر بشأنهم أوامر ضبط وإحضار من النيابة العامة متورطين في اقتحام وحرق مركز شرطة ديرمواس ونقطة شرطة دلجا، ودير السيدة العذراء والأنبا إبرام الأثري وبيوت الأقباط بالقرية . وداهم الأمن بيوت المطلوبين بالتدريج بعد عزل القرية بواسطة الأمن لعدة مناطق لسهولة السيطرة عليها ، وكانت أجهزة أمن المنيا قد دخلت القرية عقب صلاة فجر الاثنين بدقائق. وكشف مصدر أمني مطلع أن عدد من المطلوبين هربوا بمجرد استشعارهم لوجود الأمن بالقرية بينهم حسن .أ .ك المتهم الأول بالتحريض علي العنف وعدد من القيادات للتيار الديني بالقرية مما دعا الأمن لفرض حظر التجول. وأفاد شهود عيان بقرية دلجا بمحافظة المنيا عن اقتحام مدرعات الأمن من كافة مداخل القرية، مشيرين إلى أن قوات الأمن بدأت إطلاق نار مكثف بشكل تحذيري. واستقبل أهالى قرية ''دلجا'' التابعة لمركز ''ملوى'' بمحافظة المنيا، القوات الأمنية، المسنودة بمدرعات الجيش، بالتهليل والفرحة، لعودة السيطرة الأمنية للقرية مرددين هتاف ''الجيش والشرطة والشعب إيد واحدة''.




* 




​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

أهالي دلجا يستفزون الأمن ويتجولون بالشوارع
*



*


*قام عدد من أهالي قرية دلجا بمحاولات استفزازية لقوات الجيش والشرطة، المتواجدة بالقرية وقاموا بالتجول بشوارع القرية، رغم فرض حظر التجوال عليهم بدءا من صباح اليوم.*
*ومن جانبها، التزمت القوات الأمنية بسلميتها ولم تطلق أى أعيرة نارية أو خرطوش حتى الآن، ولكن اكتفت بتحذيرهم وقالت إنها تتواجد بالقرية من أجل مصلحة الجميع.*
*يذكر أن قوات الجيش والشرطة اقتحمت القرية فجر اليوم بعشرات المجنزرات وأكثر من 30 مجموعة قتالية وتم ضبط العشرات من أنصار الإخوان دون مقاومة، بينما هربت بعض القيادات إلى الجبل فور دخول القوات المشتركة للقرية.*


*الدستور*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*تغطية ممتازة ..... *


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

قال: إن كنيسة ماري جرجس آمنة ..
*كاهن كنيسة دلجا: الأمن يسيطر على 25 مدخل للقرية*


*



*


*أكد "أيوب يوسف" كاهن كنيسة مارى جرجس بقرية دلجا، في تصريحات خاصة لبوابة "الدستور" على تواجد القوات الأمنية بالقرية وسيطرتها تمامًا على كل المنافذ، والتي تتعدى الـ 25 منفذ، وكذلك الظهير الصحراوي للقرية.*
*معربًا، عن سعادته للتواجد الأمنى بعد الأحداث المؤسفة التى حدثت لأقباط القرية على أيدي الجماعات المسلحة من سلب ونهب ودفع إتاوات.*
*وأضاف، أن قوات الأمن مازالت تتعامل مع الموقف بضبط نفس وإلتزام كامل بالسلمية، إلا أنه يوجد عدد من الأشخاص يحاولون التجمع بشوارع القرية، إلا أن الأمن سرعان ما يقوم بفض تلك التجمعات، بعد أن تم فرض حظر التجوال على القرية لضخامة عدد سكانها وكثرة المطلوبين لاتهامهم في إثارة العنف والتحريض على القتل ومقاومة السلطات.*
*وعن تأمين الكنائس، أكد أيوب أن الوضع هادئ تمامًا وهذ ما كان يتمناه أقباط القرية بعد حدوث العديد من حالات حرق ونهب للكنائس المتواجدة بالقرية بجانب التحرش بالنساء كثيرًا وفرض الإتاوات على العائلات القبطية تحت مسمى "الحماية والأمان".*

*الدستور*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لا بد من تقديم هؤلاء المجرمين الى محكمة عسكرية فورا


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*محافظ المنيا الأوضاع بدلجا مستقرة وسيتم إصلاح ما أفسده المخربون 




*
*عاد الهدوء لقرية دلجا عقب سيطرة أجهزة الأمن بمساندة القوات المسلحة وأهالى القرية على الأوضاع بالقرية ولم تحدث أية مواجهات بالقرية ولا خسائر فى الأرواح.*

*وقال اللواء صلاح الدين زيادة محافظ المنيا إن الدولة بأجهزتها التنفيذية والأمنية ورجال القوات المسلحة حريصين على أهالى قرية دلجا ومساندتهم والقبض على بعض العناصر الإجرامية والخارجين عن القانون الذين حاولوا العبث بأمن المواطنين.*


*وأضاف المحافظ أنه سيتم إصلاح ما أفسده المخربون داخل القرية وأنه لن يسمح بابتزاز أى مواطن والدولة مسئولة عن إعادة الحق لكل مواطن تعرض لأذى.*

*وأكد المحافظ أن الأوضاع الأمنية بالمحافظة مستقرة وتحسنت بشكل كبير وسيتم مواجهة أية محاولات للخروج عن القانون حفاظاً على أمن الوطن والمواطنين.*

*



*


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*القبض على 45 متهما بالتعدى على دور العبادة المسيحية والمنازل بدلجا*

*



*
*أكد مصر أمنى، أنه تم ضبط 45 شخصا من المتهمين بالتعدى على دور العبادة المسيحية ومركز الشرطة ومنازل الأقباط بقرية دلجا بالمنيا.*

*وأضاف المصدر أن عددا كبيرا من القيادات فرت هاربة بعد سماعهم بقدوم القوات إلى القرية، موضحا أن عدد القوات كان يمتد لمسافة 2 كيلومتر تقريبا.*

*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

إرهابى من دلجا حرقنا الكنائس علشان كنا منفعلين 

*



*

*قال الإعلامى " يوسف الحسينى " أن " محمد كحيل " هو إخوانى من دلجا – و الذى قبض علية ، اليوم – هو إبن واحد من أهم شيوخ البلدة و والده مهندس ، و قد قال " كحيل " رداً على حرق الكنائس " كنا منفعلين فحرقنا الكنائس ، أصل اعصابنا باظت لما شوفنا فض إعتصام رابعة " و علق " الحسينى " على كلام " كحيل " على صفحته على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " وقال له ان الداخلية ذهبت لكى تنفعل عليكم " عادى ما أنتم من شهرين منفعلين على الناس و بتاخذوا من المسيحيين الجزية " .*

*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*85 مدرعة جيش وشرطة وطائرتان أباتشي تشارك في تحرير "دلجا" 

*




*



*​



*كشفت مصادر أمنية بوزارة الداخلية أن 85 مدرعة جيش وشرطة وطائرتين أباتشي شاركت في عمليات اقتحام قرية دلجا فجر اليوم لتحريرها من قبضة الإرهاب وبسط سيادة ونفوذ الدولة.*​




*كانت قوات من الجيش والشرطة تحركت في الخامسة من صباح اليوم مدعومة بمدرعات وآليات عسكرية؛ لتحرير قرية "دلجا" التابعة لمركز دير مواس بمحافظة المنيا، من قبضة جماعة الإخوان وحلفائها من التيارات الإرهابية.*​




*وبدأت العمليات بحصار القرية بعدد من المدرعات من جميع مداخلها مما دفع عددا من إرهابيي جماعة الإخوان للتجمع أمام مسجد عباد الرحمن بالقرية، مما دفع إرهابيي الإخوان لإطلاق النار على القوات التي بادلتهم إطلاق الرصاص.*​




*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مدير أمن المنيا:تأخير اقتحام"دلجا" كان لدراسةالأوضاع بها








قال اللواء أسامة متولى، مدير أمن المنيا، إن هدف قوات الأمن كان دخول القرية دون عرقلة، وهو ما تم، حيث تم دخول القرية دون تعرض أى فرض لأذى، وتم تنفيذ نتائج إيجابية، ومازال العمل مستمرا إلى أن تتم إعادة الأمن فى القرية بشكل كامل.
وتابع خلال لقاء خاص مع فضائية CBC: أن القرية كان بها مشاكل كبيرة، لما لها من طبيعة جغرافية مختلفة، فضلاً عن أن عدد سكانها يتجاوز 130 ألف نسمة، ولها نشاط تجارى كبير، ولها ظهير صحراوي وبها الكثير من المداخل وهى بعيدة عن مدينة المنيا بأكثر من 120 كيلو.
وأضاف: أن الأماكن التى لها طبيعة جغرافية صعبة يجب قبل اقتحامها وتنفيذ الحملات بها، يجب دراستها جيدا ومراجعة الأمر، مشيرا لحين الوصول إلى الوقت المناسب لتنفيذ الحملة.
وأشار إلى أنه كانت هناك عناصر مطلوب ضبطها وإحضارها من قبل النيابة العامة تم إلقاء القبض على بعضهم، كما تم ضبط 9 قطع أسلحة منها آلى وخرطوش.
*


*الدستور*
​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اخيرررررررررا اتحركوا


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*سامح موريس بعد إنقاذ اقباط دلجا : الله يستجيب بصورة أعظم مما طلبنا*







* سامح موريس خاص الأقباط متحدون بعد أن قامت قوات الأمن بإقتحام قرية " دلجا " بالمنيا ، صباح اليوم ،و إنقاذ الأقباط من تحت أيدى إرهاب أنصار المعزول ، دون أى خسائر بشرية ، قال الدكتور القس " سامح موريس " – راعى الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة - على الحساب الشخصى له على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " تويتر " أني آري الله يستجيب الصلاة بصورة اشمل و أعظم مما طلبنا أو حتي تصورنا . و تابع " موريس " و كتب أية من الكتاب المقدس تقول " لِيَبْتَهِجْ وَيَفْرَحْ بِكَ جَمِيعُ طَالِبِيكَ. لِيَقُلْ أَبَدًا مُحِبُّو خَلَاصِكَ: «يَتَعَظَّمُ ٱلرَّبُّ».*



​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بالأسماء إستسلام 8 مطلوبين أمنياً فى " دلجا "







*صرح مصدر أمنى أن 8 أفراد من المطلوب القبض عليهم إستسلموا لقوات الأمن بع إقتحام القوات للقرية صباح اليوم ، هذا و تقوم القوات بمداهمة المنازل و تفتيشها . و أشار المصدر لصحيفة الأهرام أن من بين أبرز المطلوبين الذين تم إلقاء القبض عليهم: خليفة أبوالسعود عبد الستار، محمد أبوالسعود عبد الستار، محمد قطب عبد الستار، حسن كحيل، أسامة كحيل.*

*الأقباط متحدون*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مسيرة مفاجئة لأنصار المعزول وسط الزراعات بـ"دلجا"*


*



*


*أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع على مجموعة من أنصار الرئيس المعزول، الذين قاموا بتنظيم مسيرة مفاجئة وسط الزراعات بقرية "دلجا" بالمنيا.*
*وذلك رغم فرض القوات الأمنية لحظر تجوال مؤقت، وتم تفريقهم تمامًا.*

*الدستور*​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*بالصور: دلجا..دولة الدم والنار التي سقطت في نصف ساعة







بالرغم من تعالى صوتها و إثارتها للجدل فى الآونة الأخيرة بسبب ما شهدتها من أعمال عنف واضطهاد ديني للعديد من الأقباط، والمقاومات الشديدة لقوات الأمن، إلا أنها سقطت فى نصف ساعة.. إنها قرية الدم والنار " دلجا " والتى يحب أن يلقب أهلها باسم " دولة دلجا " أو كرداسة الصعيد, حيث تعتبر القرية هى الأكبر وسط أخواتها بمحافظة المنيا، ويبلغ عدد سكانها أكثر من 120 ألف نسمة.
و تبعد القرية حوالى 20 كيلو متر غرب مركز ديرمواس و بالقرب من الصحراء الغربية و يوجد بها 15 ألف قبطي و 5 كنائس قديمة و 40 مدرسة متنوعة ما بين ابتدائي وإعدادي وثانوي, و 6 معاهد أزهرية.
و اشتهرت دلجا مؤخرا بانتشار ورش تصنيع السلاح بها والاضطهاد الديني لأقباط القرية منذ تولى المعزول لمقاليد الحكم بجانب التعدي عليهم وحرق كنائسهم وعدد من منازلهم عقب عزل مرسى من الحكم نتيجة لتشدد الإسلاميين بها.
و بدأت الأحداث المؤسفة بالقرية، عقب عزل الرئيس مرسى وقام الآلاف من أهالي القرية المتشددين و المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية بالهجوم على 5 كنائس، وتعدوا عليها بالحرق والتخريب و هي " كنيسة مارى جرجس للأقباط الكاثوليك, كنيسة السيدة العذراء للأقباط الأرثوذكس وكنيسة نهضة القداسة, الكنيسة الإنجيلية, وكنيسة الأخوة "، وتم تدمير كل الكنائس وحرقها إلا الكنيسة الإنجيلية و التي تعتبر مزارا سياحيا لكونها الأقدم، وترجع إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي, و قام المعتدون بتحطيم عدد من أساسها ومحاولة الحفر أسفلها معتقدون أن بأسفلها قطع أثريه وأسلحة قبطية .
كما قام أنصار المعزول بفرض إتاوات صارخة على أقباط القرية، وقاموا بطرد عدد كبير من الأسر بعد إهانتهم والتعدي عليهم، مما أدى إلى وقف قداس الصلاة يوم الأحد بكنائس القرية لأكثر من 5 أسابيع بالقرية.
و ظل أهالي القرية في مسيرات حاشدة يوم تلو الآخر، وكان من أشهرها مسيرة " الحمير " ومسيرة " البحر اليوسفي " بجانب إقامة منصة كبرى بالقرية مطلقين عليها اسم منصة " رابعة المنيا " على غرار منصة رابعة العدوية .
كما ترددت أنباء كثيرة من أهالي القرية أنفسهم عن اختباء القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية " عاصم عبد الماجد "، بها إلا أنه لم يتضح حقيقة الأمر حتى الآن.
وكان لموقع "دلجا" الجغرافي الدور الأكبر في تحصينها ومقاومة السلطات نتيجة امتداد القرية ووجود آلاف المتشددين المسلحين، الأمر الذي وصفه مدير أمن المنيا في تصريح له بالخطير، وأكد أن القوات الأمنية تتمتع بالقوة الكاملة، ولكن مع " دلجا " يجب وضع خطة محكمه لتحقيق الهدف المرجو .
و فى فجر اليوم الموافق 16 سبتمبر قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن المنيا بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة بإرسال أسطولا برياً كبيراً ضم العشرات من المدرعات والسيارات الحاملة للدبابات وعدد من الطائرات الحربية إلى مداخل القرية وفرضت عليها سياجا أمنيا كبيرا و حظر تجوال صباحي يمنع أي مواطن من دخول أو خروج القرية، لفرض السيطرة الأمنية، هو الأمر الذي لم يستغرق أكثر من نصف ساعة، لتسقط أسطورة جديدة من أساطير الإرهاب، وتغتسل "دلجا" من دموية المتشددين، الذين تبخر حلمهم فى تحويلها لدولة "الدم والنار".
و قد نجحت بالفعل السلطات الأمنية والتنفيذية من إحكام قبضتها على القرية وتمكنت من القبض على أكثر من 57 شخصا وأشهره
حسن كحيل " زعيم الدعوة السلفية بدلجا والمطلوب ضبطه و إحضاره بتهمة التحريض على العنف واقتحام المراكز الشرطة و سرقة أسلحتها بالتعاون مع آخرين.

كما أكد مدير الأمن اللواء أسامة متولي في تصريحات صحفية له عن إرسال 4 دبابات و 3 طيارات عسكرية و عدد من سيارات الأمن المركزي والمدرعات لملاحقة عدد من المتهمين داخل الجبال والذين صدر ضدهم قرارات من النيابة العامة بالضبط والإحضار بتهمة التخريب و التحريض على العنف .
و قال محافظ المنيا اللواء صلاح الدين زيادة، أن الهدوء عاد للقرية عقب سيطرت أجهزة الأمن بمساندة القوات المسلحة وأهالي القرية على الأوضاع بالقرية ولم تحدث أية مواجهات بالقرية ولا خسائر في الأرواح، مضيفاً أن الدولة بأجهزتها التنفيذية والأمنية ورجال القوات المسلحة، حريصين على أهالي قرية دلجا ومساندتهم و القبض على بعض العناصر الإجرامية والخارجين عن القانون الذين حاولوا العبث بأمن المواطنين.
و أعرب القس " أيوب يوسف " كاهن كنيسة مارى جرجس " بدلجا عن سعادته هو وأقباط القرية وعدد كبير من المسلمين بالتخلص من المتشددين والمسلحين والذين حولوا القرية لثكنة عسكرية سيئة السمعة.
و عن تأمين الكنائس، أكد أيوب أن الوضع هادئ تماما، وهذا ما كان يتمناه أقباط القرية بعد حدوث العديد من حالات حرق و نهب للكنائس المتواجدة بالقرية بجانب التحرش بالنساء كثيرا وفرض الإتاوات على العائلات القبطية تحت مسمى " الحماية والأمان " .
و أضاف أن قوات الأمن مازالت تتعامل مع الموقف بضبط نفس و التزام كامل بالسلمية، إلا أنه يوجد عدد من الأشخاص يحاولون التجمع بشوارع القرية، إلا أن الأمن سرعان ما يقوم بفض تلك التجمعات، بعد أن تم فرض حظر التجوال على القرية لضخامة عدد سكانها وكثرة المطلوبين للتحقيقات لاتهامهم في إثارة العنف والتحريض على القتل و مقاومة السلطات .
*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*










الدستور
*​

​


----------



## mary naeem (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوات الأمن تحاصر قرية دلجا والقرى المجاورة..*
*الطائرات الحربية تعزز السيطرة الأمنية على "دلجا"*

*



*

*مازالت قرية دلجا في محافظة المنيا تحت السيطرة الأمنية؛ حيث يتم حاليا البحث عن كوادر الإخوان فى القرى المجاورة للقرية، مع تأمين مداخل ومخارج القرية لضبط باقي الأعضاء المتهمين.*
*كما تم الاستعانة بطائرات عسكرية جديدة لمزيد من التأمين؛ حيث تم الدفع بطائرتين أخريين لتأمين الحملات الأمنية داخل القرية وفرض السيطرة عليها وسرعة القبض على المتورطين فى أعمال العنف ليصبح عدد الطائرات المحلقة فى سماء قرية دلجا 4 طائرات عسكرية.*






*الدستور*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*أخيرا  استطاعت  الأيادي  المرتعشه  أن  تتماسك  وتتحرر  من  رعشتها ،*

*و تدرك أن  المصريين  قاموا  بثورتين ولن  يظلوا  ساكتين  علي  الأوضاع  المشمئزه  *​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *قوات الأمن تحاصر قرية دلجا والقرى المجاورة..*
> 
> *الطائرات الحربية تعزز السيطرة الأمنية على "دلجا"*​
> *
> ...


 
*ياريت  قوات  الأمن  بعد  ألقاء  القبض  علي  مشايخ  القريه  المحرضين   و جماعات  الأخوان المنفذين*

*ألا  تغادر  القريه  إلا  بعد  القبض  علي  عبد  الماجد  رأس  الأفعي  ... المختبيء  في  الجبال*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *مدير أمن المنيا:تأخير اقتحام"دلجا" كان لدراسةالأوضاع بها*​



*سياده  اللواء  بيدرس  أوضاع  كيفيه  مهاجمه  قريه  في  شهر ... والأقباط  بيتخطفوا  ويدفعوا  أتاوات  ويتنكل  بيهم  .. مش  مهم  .. براحته  بقي !!* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*تغطيه مميزه للحدث ياميري*​

*الرب يحفظ حياتك ويبارك مجهودك.*

:big29::big29::big29:​


----------

